# Adding a seat



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The webbing looks great.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

where's the beer holder? ;D [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Would you be able to make left turns? looks like the tiller will hit you/seat before it turns.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice, I really like the seat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> where's the beer holder?


busy taking the picture...


----------



## ecu0107 (Mar 12, 2009)

I used the same fasteners to put 2 seats in my noe 2 years ago and they are still holding strong - great decision.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Would you be able to make left turns? looks like the tiller will hit you/seat before it turns.


I am not sure. If it does I will have to make a big right turn! Sitting on the bench doesw the same thing. The tiller will pivot up to clear. I can take off the extension if it doesn't work I guess. I have to try it out first.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> > where's the beer holder?
> 
> 
> busy taking the picture...


Here's the beer I'm holding! Really good stuff with the BBQ I have going on. It is a Smoke Beer.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, that beer looks like it's 90 proof! Nice ingenious install!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice install. I think of seen you on the water before too. I live near Becker and the Turnpike.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I had that beer (smoked_ when I was in Germany. Tastes like proscuitto. Maybe the name means "Hamms" in German.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Nice install. I think of seen you on the water before too. I live near Becker and the Turnpike.


If you saw an unsteady angler trying to stand up in a Gheenoe, and NOT catching any fish on the flyrod, then yes, that was me!


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> > Nice install. I think of seen you on the water before too. I live near Becker and the Turnpike.
> 
> 
> If you saw an unsteady angler trying to stand up in a Gheenoe, and NOT catching any fish on the flyrod, then yes, that was me!



Funny... replace Gheenoe with Gamefisher and it could be me. (if my boat wasn't apart) I'm over near Airoso and Thornhill.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like the start of the Saint Lucie Militia :-?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

two questions for you...is the seat white or lt. gray and how much was it?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. The seat is grey. It was $35 at Walmart. Quite comfy so far. The tiller doesn't really get in the way. It is going to stay that way for a while I think.


----------

